

Wolfram gets the correct answer to a simple maths question - vinnyg

Wolfram (http://tinyurl.com/r5lz3u) gets the correct result over Google(http://tinyurl.com/ohzt6z) for this classical simple maths sum!
======
aj
wow.. you'd think a simple math problem would not generate such a wrong answer
on Google! Perhaps they use the Inter processors with the math bug, only this
time it affects integral calculations ;)

